# Friends



## little-Dreamz (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey expat here from UK looking for girls to hang out with, need some girl talks. 

I am 23 female 

Xoxox


----------



## hi_hi (Sep 5, 2013)

hi.nice to make friend with you. I'm a new member


----------



## asublimepizza (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi,

Try hanging around the British Club, American Club, French Alliance Francais and German Goethe Institute on social nights, as well as international schools if you are schooling here. 

Mainly a mix of Singapore, American and British expats if clubs. 

It depends who and what sort of folk you are looking for. Posh stuff, look for restricted "gentlemans" clubs like the above. 

INSEAD school of business might be a place though its postgrad students with limited time. You might pick up casual conversation at the Bird Park, Sentosa Warner Bros. Island from high tourist numbers, being popular with foreigners.

There are some clubs with a class, race or social, divide if you observe carefully. You can decide from there. Hostels with expats might be a place to start, assuming you are at one.

It all depends who and what sort of people you would like to meet. Most expats living in Singapore, for 1-5 years depending on work contract from Europe, America, and Japan, tend to be from upper class in the past, although many are from middle or working class these days, due to certain job markets affected in The City and England in general, as well as tax issues from their home country or simply retirement.

A generalisation, Upper class or those paid upper class tend to stay in gated communes and choose to be there, never mixing with anyone else outside their work, social, class and race circles. Being in Singapore without being in Singapore. Same goes for the others, perception, reality, time restriction or otherwise.

Never truer is that you can learn more at play of the character of a person than at work.

and xoxoxo..xD


----------

